# Is this acoustic worth it? (Ibanez exotic woods series)



## Meshugger (Apr 5, 2010)

The very guitar that i have been looking at for a while:







Specs

It so happens to be that i am a very vain person, i like my guitars not only to sound good, but they have to look good as well. But like with women, even though they might look good, if you want to stick around with them for a longer period of time, then they have to have something more to offer than mere looks. Sounding good when you stroke them would be a start (eh, that metaphor didn't go too well) 

Price range is 350-500. Are there any similar guitars within the same pricerange that happen to be better?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 5, 2010)

All the Ibanez EW and EWC's I've played have sounded stellar, to say the least. They have great projection and a very warm tone. Think cutaway dreadnought with a bit less treble, and slightly subdued presence, almost like a Jumbo, but not as complex, or loud. 

The electronics package on these is pretty nice as well. Would make a great live or recording acoustic.


----------



## Meshugger (Apr 5, 2010)

Really? When i first saw it, i thought that it was too good to be true to begin with


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the EW series is one of the best acoustic series Ibanez has ever put out, it's not saying much, but you get the point. 

These aren't gonna knock a higher end Takamine, Breedlove, or Taylor out of the ballpark, but considering their low price they're well worth it. I certainly prefer them over similarly priced Fender, Alverez, and Washburn offerings.


----------



## Meshugger (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you  

I will buy one as soon as my finances allow it


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm dying to try one of these out:


----------



## Meshugger (Apr 5, 2010)

^How on earth can it be within the same pricerange as the EW50?  No matter, since the closest dealer having those is either in Germany or Great Britain


----------



## lefty robb (Apr 5, 2010)

I really want one of these myself, the prices are really not that bad, and they make them in lefties. Anyone know if these come with cases?

Buy Ibanez EW20AS Left-Handed Exotic Wood Acoustic-Electric Guitar | Left Handed Acoustic Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## pink freud (Apr 5, 2010)

The one thing that I've noticed on all the EWs that I've played is they all have great action, which is surprising to find on a low-to-midrange acoustic.


----------



## thedonutman (Apr 5, 2010)

The top, back and sides are all laminated (not surprising, given the woods). Don't know if that bothers you?


----------



## lefty robb (Apr 5, 2010)

thedonutman said:


> The top, back and sides are all laminated (not surprising, given the woods). Don't know if that bothers you?




It would have to be, these woods alone have no structural ability.


----------



## george galatis (Apr 5, 2010)

i have never tried an exoticwood but it looks fine! (at least to the pic)


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 5, 2010)

I owned one of these...






Thought I had some of my own pictures of it kicking about, but I can't find them atm. If I come across them I will post em up.

It was without a doubt a great guitar, and could stand up to a guitar 3 or 4 times it's price in terms of playability and tone. The build quality and finish was excellent, despite being such a cheap guitar, and the piezo system was great too. My guess is that since Ibanez aren't famed for excellent acoustic guitars, they are putting out low cost, high quality products and narrowing their profit margin in favour of making a name for themselves in the acoustic market. 

I have owned two AEG10NEs, the Nylon string, which were amazing. I wish I still owned one of those, because they wre great. I often refer to them collectively as one, because again the quality was excellent and they were so consistent that when I bought the second months after selling the first it felt like I'd gotten my old guitar. I will have to buy another one some time, every jazz fusion guitarist should have a nylon string.


----------

